
I found the Holy Grail of backups (2014) - cosmie
https://www.stavros.io/posts/holy-grail-backups/
======
georgeoliver
To what extent do companies like Spideroak mirror your backups? Sure you can
rent a VPS for a few dollars a month, but setting up a reliable infrastructure
will take more than one VPS, no?

------
Dolge
I'd recommend Borg, a fork of attic with better compression options and better
filesystem support (i.e. NFS).

------
iokevins
Seems a bit stale: "Conceived on 10 Apr 2014"...maybe note the year, in the
title (?)

~~~
cosmie
I've added the year to the title, but the content is far from stale.

I'd never heard of Attic before, and just like the author my reaction was "how
did it take so long to find this?!" It's easy to use, simple yet configurable,
featureful, and has the slickest way to restore snapshots I've seen. And the
blogpost linked gives a much better overview of that awesomeness than the
Attic site directly ( [https://attic-backup.org/](https://attic-backup.org/) )

